# başka bir “-si” soneki mi?



## Ramisadeh

Son zamanlarda Türkçeye çevrilmiş bir mangayı okurken bu soneke rastlamıştım; onun bulunduğu kelime de bu şekildeydi: bu iskeletimsi şey de bana bilmeden geldi.
Burada -si ekinin ne anlamına geldiğini bir anlatan varsa sevinirim arkadaşlar, şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

imsi - son eki

skeleton-like


----------



## rarabara

Ramisadeh said:


> Son zamanlarda Türkçeye çevrilmiş bir mangayı okurken bu soneke rastlamıştım; onun bulunduğu kelime de bu şekildeydi: bu iskeletimsi şey de bana bilmeden geldi.
> Burada -si ekinin ne anlamına geldiğini bir anlatan varsa sevinirim arkadaşlar, şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


orijinal halinde ya da yerinde kullanılmamış olabileceğini düşünüyorum 
daha fazla bilgi için bkz. "Annesi/Anası mezar dikecekmiş"


----------



## Rallino

"Anası mezar dikecekmiş" fiillerden sıfat yapma ekleri. Türkçede bunlardan daha fazla ek var. 

-imsi /-imtırak ise isim ve sıfatlara eklenen ve "benzeyen" anlamı taşıyan bir ek. Nasıl ki "mavimsi, yeşilimtırak" denebiliyorsa, diğer kelimelere de eklenebilir.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Rallino said:


> "Anası mezar dikecekmiş" fiillerden sıfat yapma ekleri. Türkçede bunlardan daha fazla ek var.
> 
> -imsi /-imtırak ise isim ve sıfatlara eklenen ve "benzeyen" anlamı taşıyan bir ek. Nasıl ki "mavimsi, yeşilimtırak" denebiliyorsa, diğer kelimelere de eklenebilir.



İlginç hakikaten ... ama bu bahsettiğiniz iki ekler arasında bir fark olduğunu merak ediyorum artık


----------



## rarabara

Ramisadeh said:


> İlginç hakikaten ... ama bu bahsettiğiniz iki ekler bir fark olduğunu merak ediyorum artık


cümleniz küçük çapta bir anlatım bozukluğu içeriyor ama yinede birşey ifade edeyim (anladım çünkü ne demek istediğinizi)
mmm şey, bende açıkçası ikisi arasında bir fark yok sandım ilk etapta ama varmış yaf.
o rallinonun dediği gibi türkçede fazlaca yapım ve çekim eki bulunuyor.
ama şöyle sanıyorum anası mezar dikecekmiş te olduğu gibi bir durum veya birkaç durum daha vardı böyle bu tarz kısaltma ama hatırlayamadım 
yada olmayadabilir. (ama vardı sanki hatırladığım kadarıyla)


----------



## Ramisadeh

rarabara said:


> cümleniz küçük çapta bir anlatım bozukluğu içeriyor ama yinede birşey ifade edeyim (anladım çünkü ne demek istediğinizi)
> mmm şey, bende açıkçası ikisi arasında bir fark yok sandım ilk etapta ama varmış yaf.
> o rallinonun dediği gibi türkçede fazlaca yapım ve çekim eki bulunuyor.
> ama şöyle sanıyorum anası mezar dikecekmiş te olduğu gibi bir durum veya birkaç durum daha vardı böyle bu tarz kısaltma ama hatırlayamadım
> yada olmayadabilir. (ama vardı sanki hatırladığım kadarıyla)



Zaten “arasında bir fark” yazmıştım ama başka bir hata düzeltirken “arasında” kelimeyi yanlışlıkla silip ne yaptığımı fark etmemiştim diye öyle oldu. Neyse herkesin yanıtladıkları için teşekkürler


----------

